
An Open Letter to YouTube About Censoring Its Transgender Creators - anigbrowl
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/an-open-letter-to-youtube-about-censoring-its-transgender_us_58eba45ce4b0145a227cb6d7
======
Chris2048
If I get this right, this is a trans-man illegally using a male bathroom,
who's life is endangered by not passing as male?

Why not just use female toilets, as the law and community standards dictate?

